
Shipped: Isuru, Ignition Sequence, Beyond Curie and Other Side Projects - jasonshen
http://shipyoursideproject.com/shipped.html
======
brw12
I put together Ignition Sequence, a guide for parents who want to inspire
curiosity and creative tech exploration in their kids, created by veteran
programmers and teachers.

I'd love any thoughts from the HN community!

